# Clean



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What do you people actually use to keep dust off laptop.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

a leaf blower -- I did use one once, but that's a whole 'nuther story.

Canned air works, I also take an alcohol pad to my keyboard every so often.


----------



## GinsengRose (Sep 24, 2005)

Vacuum with a brush attachment


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I clean with Vision spray for Glasses. Comes in a kit with a special fabric "rag".


----------



## andyd2023 (Jan 13, 2012)

Soft cloth sprayed with (a little) window cleaner. Just moist not wet. Also clean laptop when shutdown and powered off.
Andrew


----------

